# An Add Hoc depth guide for augers



## xy mosian (31 Aug 2017)

Hi all,
For some time I have been considering some sort of depth guide for use with augers. I am thinking of augers of the older type used with swing braces. Sticky tape around the auger works well..ish. The area for sticking is very small and the results can be less than truly useful. The problem is worse when drilling at an angle as anything with any bulk tends to foul the work before the required depth is reached.
Today a solution light bulbed its way into my head. A short length of 19mm plastic overflow tubeing, with a lengthways slit. The image will explain it better. The tape is used just to give the tube more grip. As waste creaps up the auger flutes it can dislodge the tube but with care I found it worked well.


I hope you may find this useful,
xy
edit. It will not work on augers less than 19mm of course.
xy


----------



## AndyT (31 Aug 2017)

I like that, but I thought I really ought to mention that you can also count the revolutions to know how deep you have drilled, just to save anyone else the trouble of saying so, :wink:


----------



## xy mosian (31 Aug 2017)

Hi Andy, 
I have come a cropper counting turns before now, when the threaded nose has lost grip in the hole. I know that shouldn't really happen, but it had me worried all the same. Thanks for the reminder anyway.
xy


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Sep 2017)

This one might be of interest








I use to use insulation tape but never really liked it. This jigs alright, so longs you don't keep bumping it against the wood.
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Sep 2017)

That looks like part of a tube clamp. 

I have a couple of those, used mainly for bike and car maintenance, but increasingly infrequently nowadays. I've also got some Aly angle - might give that a try.

I can see, however, that XY's idea would be a lot better for angled holes, for example in chair making. And it wouldn't damage the surface either. There is a risk the metal one might (as Coley says) although you'd obviously take it very slowly at the end of the hole.


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Sep 2017)

Eric The Viking":zjuwvz4e said:


> That looks like part of a tube clamp.
> 
> I have a couple of those, used mainly for bike and car maintenance, but increasingly infrequently nowadays. I've also got some Aly angle - might give that a try.
> 
> I can see, however, that XY's idea would be a lot better for angled holes, for example in chair making. And it wouldn't damage the surface either. There is a risk the metal one might (as Coley says) although you'd obviously take it very slowly at the end of the hole.


Yeah it could be. I must have picked it up from the tip or the bootsale when I noticed the eclipse badge








I guess a jubilee clip could be another alternative.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## xy mosian (2 Sep 2017)

I like that Eclipse guide. What a shame the tab is turned outwards.
xy


----------



## AndyT (3 Sep 2017)

That Eclipse depth stop looks simpler to make than the Stanley equivalent, which needed two castings and a pair of screws with wing-nuts.











Slow to assemble and bulky compared to a scrap of plastic pipe!


----------



## merlin (3 Sep 2017)

When on site I just bore out a piece of scrap timber then cut it to length, when it is pushed up to the chuck its the depth you want.

Merlin


----------



## xy mosian (4 Sep 2017)

Hi Merlin, do you adopt a different approach for angled holes?
xy


----------



## bugbear (4 Sep 2017)

merlin":1b128ooh said:


> When on site I just bore out a piece of scrap timber then cut it to length, when it is pushed up to the chuck its the depth you want.
> 
> Merlin


And a quick wood screw fixes it in place.

If only there were some easy way to make a hole the right size for the auger.. 

BugBear


----------



## merlin (6 Sep 2017)

Hello Xy, 

I've not found the need for an angled hole like that but you could just cut the end of the holed " jig " to the angle required.

Merlin


----------



## xy mosian (7 Sep 2017)

Hi Merlin,
Thanks for that suggestion, I'll give it a whirl next time I need such a hole.

xy


----------



## merlin (7 Sep 2017)

Merlin


----------



## xy mosian (14 Sep 2017)

Merlin, Sorry I nearly overlooked this. 
I can see that working very well with a power drive, even at an angle. I was however thinking of use with a swing brace. Sadly all I can think of is a lump of wood flapping about all over the place. Good tip though, perhaps it could be offerred up in the beginners tips post.

xy


----------



## merlin (17 Sep 2017)

Hello xy,

Sorry I've been away for a while, I see what you mean but you could cut the flapping part off or bore the hole in a square section piece of timber to start with, I use any scrap piece laying about. 

Merlin


----------



## xy mosian (17 Sep 2017)

Hi merlin,

Yes I see that. Another tip to try and remember next time I need it. Thanks again.

xy


----------

